# Which superpowers do you have?



## Aliciadreams (8 mo ago)

Imagination – Colors and Paintings - Clairvoyance: The ability to create the paintings in front of your eyes.
Personality - Clairsentience: The ability to create the senses in your feelings.
Politics and Militaries - Claircognizance: The ability to discover knowledge.
Sciences - Clairaudience: The ability to create voices and noises in your head.

My strongest ability is clairvoyance and clairsentience. I also have clairaudience and claircognizance. What about you? What is your favorite superpower?


----------



## ignoregasm (9 mo ago)

I've always been good at seeing what could happen and making the most logical decisions through guessing. An ENTJ teacher complimented the fact that I never make a poor decision with my life. I'd rather see all of the possibilities first before I make a decision that may harm me.


----------



## nilly (5 mo ago)

um okay I don’t know super powery these are but I can keep track of a conversation really well, even if it meanders and goes on for a long time I can easily jump back from point to point in the convo. I can also hear music in my head at most times and easily create/change how it sounds.


----------

